# Bomber Gear coupon



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Type lovebomb in the coupon code and get %10 off of any of my products.
Check my new website at Bomber Gear
Rick Franken


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

I used that coupon code this morning and it gives 5% off.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

You are correct, very sorry, the coupon code for %10 is probomb 
It looks like some information got confused.


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

Damn it! Wish I knew that code 30 minutes ago before I placed my order. Oh well.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you guys have any larger deck skirts. When I checked the site, it looked like you had standard keyhole deck sizes. Looking for a larger deck 22" X 37".

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I will have larger size skirts my mid summer.

teletumbler, email me at [email protected] I will refund you %10


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Ten Mile Creek Kayaks*

Coupon good at Ten Mile Creek Kayaks on Bomber Gear, stock too!!!!!

Also Ten Mile Creek is a go, all clear and Play Hole is getting good...

TMCK


----------

